# My one year 68 GTO project



## legend.gto68 (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought my 68 GTO in December 2012 and it was in a very good condition not alot of rust but i thought it would be nice to put new life into the old dog. In feb 2013 i decided to strip the GTO and redo her again and this is how it went.


----------



## legend.gto68 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome, is that pic before or after?


----------



## legend.gto68 (Feb 18, 2014)

Instg8ter said:


> welcome, is that pic before or after?


This is before I stripped her ill load more pics soon


----------

